# My Fodder System



## TriumphTriple (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is the fodder system I just built. I used PVC pipe. I have a submersible pump, that is rated at 375 gallons. When you push it up 5.5 ft it is about 100 gpm. Pump was cheap, about $20. 

I ordered some of the 10x20 sprout trays and returned them the next day. They we very flimsy and the holes were too big. I decided to use the sterilite bins I found at HD. They fit perfectly. I like them much better than the 10x20 trays.

I put about 10-15 holes in each bin. I got it to fill each tray about 1/2-1" and stabilize. The timer I have unfortunately runs for 30 minute intervals, I would I have really liked a timer that runs for 5 minute intervals. Might switch it out. 

So far I am 3 days in. The 2nd day seeds are starting to sprout. I may shorten the spacing between the shelves and add a 6th row.


----------



## TriumphTriple (Jan 12, 2015)

5 Days in, 2 of my trays are starting to spout about 1" of green. I am definitely adding a 6th tier. Is there anything wrong with letting the fodder go past 7-8 days? I may not use on full tray in a day.


----------



## itscipher (Nov 21, 2014)

First time posting here. When hay prices get high we grow fodder on a large scale and we never had problems waiting a few extra days. Especially if your water cycle gets messed up.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Where did you go? More info please


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

How are the bins being supported? Looks like the edges of the bins are simply resting on the PVC...

I like your setup!

ETA...Oops, looks like the OP hasn't revisited the post since January...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

do you need sun light and what are the seeds?


----------



## TriumphTriple (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey everyone, been pretty busy, with our first little one on the way. So it has been over 2 months since we have been growing fodder. It is really easy, about 2-3 minutes a day, ever other day. I have only gone through about 100lbs of barley seeds and cut my pellet use in half. Fodder is not a replacement for hay. You still need to feed the rabbits hay, they need the hay to aid in digestion. 

I bought the bins then made the PVC racks. The lip of the bins rest on the PVC. To me it is better than it resting on the PVC and having the water run where it wants. 

The five bins are enough for me with 8 adults and 30+ kits. I give half a bin per day. Having another bin would be good but I am right on the edge with 5. Sometimes I skip days I need to upgrade my pump if I want to get water up those extra 10+ inches. 
Regarding pumps, a 100 gallons per hour pump will not work if you are pumping the water vertically at all. Check the specs of the pump before you buy it. I have a 370 GPH pump, which you think would be overkill. Well when you pump that water up 5 feet it turns into about 60 GPH. Check the "H-MAX" info. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QFVOSQA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The rabbits go crazy when I put the fodder in their cage. The kits 3+ weeks old, eat it right up. Sometimes I skip a day in the cycle to let the fodder catch up. Adding a 6th tray would eliminate that. The light does help a little since the fodder does not get much direct sunlight where it is. They do need just a little bit of light. 

If I was to do this all over again, I would make the system wider and not as tall. This would make it easier to reach the top rack, since the fully grown trays are heavy. I would say around 25+ lbs.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the followup, TriumphTriple. I think I might just have to borrow your design...it looks simple to build and efficient.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what does the seed cost?


----------



## TriumphTriple (Jan 12, 2015)

Forcast said:


> what does the seed cost?


I paid $8 for a 50lb bag of barley seeds. Another place was selling it for $12. The $8 seeds worked just fine. Be sure to check the date on the seed bag.

A 50 lb bag makes about 250-350lbs of fodder. I never weighed it myself but it sounds about right. I will have to see what mine weighs in at and report back.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Been doing a similar deal for couple winters now, to feed chickens something green in the winter along with their normal feed.

Rack is wood, on casters so I can roll it around, they slope so each tray drains well. The trays are Rubbermaid 'dish' lugs, with holes drilled in one end. The black plastic catch pan is from Lowes, used to mix mortar/concrete in. Probably holds 15-20gal. Pump sits in the pan, pumps into a plastic hose, connected to a pc of 1/2 copper that makes a T over the top pans, holes drilled in the pipe.

It's designed to take one tray off every day, with 9 nine days of growing. I find that is about right for the temp in my basement. (low 50's). If you increase the temp to 65-70, you can do a tray every 5 days or so. No light is required.




























Pump is plugged into an Apollo brand timer, which runs the pump for 15 minutes every 3 hrs.

I use winter wheat, purchased at the local farm supply store for $12/50lbs.


----------



## Caleb Head (Mar 2, 2020)

This is a very old thread but I'd like to revive it and see if anyone is currently running a system like this. I am about to start one for my chickens and rabbits. I'd like to grow Barley but am having trouble finding it as many others have said. I have checked with a local feed store and TSC to see if they can order it.

What kind of trays are people using today?

What other seed options are there comparable to the cost efficiency and volume duplication barley has to offer?


----------

